# Mixing spices



## holysmoker (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm new to everything and was wondering if anyone new of any available resources or had any tips on how different spices compliment each other, particularly in rubs. For example, does sugar balance salt in rubs? If you like spicy sauce, what kind ingredients should a rub consist of to balance that, or visa versa?

Thanks


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome holysmoker. I really do not have an answer to your question, but I'm sure someone will be here soon with some great information. Great question. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 6, 2007)

I can't answer either. Except to say anything goes. Try anything. I do know this; nothing balances too much salt.


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 6, 2007)

A few things, if you have brined something for several days, go easy on the salt in your smoking rub, hot & sweet works, salty & sweet worksâ€¦the more pepper the better, always let your tastebuds do the walking


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2007)

You know I have been doing this for years and have tons of books on BBQ I do not know if I have ever seen any like what you are asking for


----------



## pyre (Jan 12, 2007)

I've read that for rubs, a good starting formula is 2 parts sugar to 2 parts salt to 1 part spice.  Of course there are dozens of kinds of salts and sugars and spices to choose from, so the possibilities are pretty endless.

The great thing about BBQ is you can just take a recipe that looks good and tweak it  until you get it just how you want it.  Trial and error is your friend. :)


----------

